

A Geek's Guite to Startup Banking - What do you do after you close financing? - venturefizz
http://venturefizz.com/blog/geeks-guide-startup-banking-what-do-you-do-after-you-close-financing

======
shrikant
I parsed the headline as pertaining to startup banks, like Vernon Hill's Metro
Bank in London.

